# What kind of vent pipe are you using?



## mad chef (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
     I'm in the end stages of design for a cold smoke house. The only question I currently have is what pipe to use to vent from a wood stove into the house. I have heard not to use galvanized steel stove pipe due to the release of toxins when heated. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 11, 2016)

Will your pipe be underground ??


----------



## mad chef (Jun 12, 2016)

No,the pipe will run about 10 feet from the stove to the smoke house above ground.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 12, 2016)

Black stove pipe....  usually about 24 gauge...   similar to this stuff..


----------



## mad chef (Jun 12, 2016)

That's what I was thinking. I just wanted to be sure. That works out great, I just saw 12 feet of the exact same pipe at the local habitat for humanity re-store for five bucks.
Thank you for your input Mr. Omak


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 12, 2016)

Mad Chef said:


> That's what I was thinking. I just wanted to be sure. That works out great, I just saw 12 feet of the exact same pipe at the local habitat for humanity re-store for five bucks.
> Thank you for your input Mr. Omak


That would be a great buy. I use a wood stove to smokebox also.

Will you be able to shade your pipe?

T


----------



## mad chef (Jun 12, 2016)

I am still trying to figure out how to keep from direct sun exposure.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 12, 2016)

Mad Chef said:


> I am still trying to figure out how to keep from direct sun exposure.


If you are planning to cold smoke that would be a great benefit. At the least consider painting it silver or white. What are your plans for use as a smoke generator. I use one of two Smoke Daddy's or a tray type generator. Dave uses a tray type also.

T


----------



## mad chef (Jun 12, 2016)

I am not planning to use a generator. I want to keep the design as primitive as possible.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 12, 2016)

Mad Chef said:


> I am not planning to use a generator. I want to keep the design as primitive as possible.


If you are planning on a fire in the stove, after experimenting you may want to consider a longer length to the box. I can keep mine +/- 2° of ambient.

My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

T


----------

